# Markdown + app Notes



## sounyly (15 Août 2018)

Bonjour, 

A votre avis, sera-t-il possible un jour d’écrire en markdown dans l’app native « Notes » d’Apple .
Personnellement c’est la seule raison qui m’empêche de l’utiliser pleinement et j’aimerai vraiment pouvoir l’utiliser à 100%, sans avoir à utiliser une app tierce.

Est-ce prévu par Apple dans un futur proche ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

Sounyly


----------



## USB09 (17 Août 2018)

Dans la mesure où c’est un language simple, tu peux écrire en Markdown ou tu veux. Notes ne possède pas de mode pour visualiser. Et surtout des modules pour exporter dans différents formats.


----------



## sounyly (17 Août 2018)

Justement j’aimerai pouvoir écrire en markdown et avoir un mode preview et même pouvoir personnaliser la feuille de style, le css.


----------



## sounyly (17 Août 2018)

Justement j’aimerai pouvoir écrire en markdown et avoir un mode preview et même pouvoir personnaliser la feuille de style, le css.


----------



## USB09 (22 Août 2018)

Tu as ceci (intégré au Drive)
Byword de « Metaclassy, Lda. » https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/byword/id482063361?mt=8

Ou ça 
iWriter de « Serpensoft Group » https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/iwriter/id444741134?mt=8

Mais tu as du choix, il en a beaucoup d’autre.


----------

